# 2004 Sentra 1.8 starting problems



## cummins5.9 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a 2004 Sentra 1.8 that is having a problem starting. It's gotten hot here in MO and when I leave work for the day, the engine cranks but doesn't fire. If I crank for a second, stop, and then crank it again, it fires right up. It only seems to do that when it's hot and the engine hasn't been run in a while. If it's hot and I drive it then shut it off and try to start again, it's fine. First thing in the morning, it fires just fine as well. I do let the fuel pump run when I turn the key(habit from diesel engines) so I would think it's getting enough pressure. No check engine lights or anything either. Any ideas? Why it would only do it when it's hot?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like a bad check valve in the fuel pump assembly?!


----------



## duqj (Jun 23, 2009)

*humm...*

I have the same problem right now with my 2006 sentra 1.8s and i've allready chaged the fuel pump repair kit and the gas pressure regulator. Even now i'm still with that problem and the dealer said that it should be the crank sensor that should be replace to solve the problem....


----------

